# New Study Links Spanking A Kid To Mental Illness



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

If that's the case I must be insane. 

I got my butt whipped occasionally when I was a kid. Looking back I deserved it.

Personally, I think I'm a well adjusted MOFO.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Who's crazy the spanker or the spankee?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If that's the case I must be insane.
> 
> I got my butt whipped occasionally when I was a kid. Looking back I deserved it.
> 
> Personally, I think I'm a well adjusted MOFO.:-D





Thomas Barriano said:


> Who's crazy the spanker or the spankee?


I could count on my hands to few times I spanked my kids. I ran out of other ideas. They don't look like they will turn into Ted Bundy"s real soon.:razz:


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

How did we ever survive? Actually having consequences for our actions? Thats not how the real world works...right?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> How did we ever survive? Actually having consequences for our actions? Thats not how the real world works...right?


I wish. Even when stuff isn't my fault I'll find a way to assume responsibility for whatever went wrong. Must be that OCD side of me, keeps me productive when all else fails ;-)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

In modern psych, you reward children for not doing bad things untill they own you with if i dont get the new bike first i will be bad untill i do, its working for them......for now.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I wish. Even when stuff isn't my fault I'll find a way to assume responsibility for whatever went wrong. Must be that OCD side of me, keeps me productive when all else fails ;-)


What the hell are you talking about? You need a good spanking for that post!!!!:grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I think she needs to hand over the keys to her car. ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I think she needs to hand over the keys to her car. ;-)


I'm guessing we haven't heard the last of her. These aggressive women keep coming back no matter how much discipline heaped on them!\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When my kids watch me train the dogs they always ask me, "Where all the reward based, motivational crap was when we were growing up". :twisted:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> When my kids watch me train the dogs they always ask me, "Where all the reward based, motivational crap was when we were growing up". :twisted:


Haha, btw hows their mental state.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Haha, btw hows their mental state.



Excellent.......and they actually still like me! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

There you go.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm guessing we haven't heard the last of her. These aggressive women keep coming back no matter how much discipline heaped on them!\\/


I'm guessing you know that from experience, eh? :-D

And Thomas, if you ever find yourself up here I'll gladly let you take the car for a drive. On my way home I was thinking about installing a small inward facing dash cam to capture the reactions from the passengers that get a ride in it. Something tells me that might be an interesting video to watch.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark;345793
And Thomas said:


> It might be worth a trip to Alaska with all those big bad Grey Wolves to get behind the wheel of a Chevelle SS again


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like a plan Thomas! I find the shifter a bit weird to use though (B&M). Don't know if I can find ya any wolves but the resident fox stopped by on Friday night. That was pretty cool to see.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Don't know if I can find ya any wolves...QUOTE]
> 
> You gotta crash a plane to see the wolves.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Nicole Stark said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if I can find ya any wolves...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

did you ever give the lowdown on the car? (drivetrain). ever run it on a track?


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah Nicole! 8's, 9's...what's it run a quarter in??? I would even be impressed with an 11 if it's street legal. 

Damn I'm good at mimicking the guys


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> did you ever give the lowdown on the car? (drivetrain). ever run it on a track?


No and not yet. It's on the short video I put up of it. The HP isn't listed and it's short a few details. If I had to choose between running it on a track or getting the hell out of town for the weekend I'd choose getting away every time - and honestly do.

Sally, a guesstimate is 10.20 on the right tires (9.80 - 10.20 is what the guys who built the motor said the numbers should produce). I'll let you know what it runs if it's ever put on a track.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

That's fast to me! 
I'm with you though- I'd rather drive it for a getaway than up and down a drag strip!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Sounds like a plan Thomas! I find the shifter a bit weird to use though (B&M).


You want a weird shifter?
1952 MGTD with a small block and T10 Muncie. A short Vette shifter with a Moon Gas pedal on the middle of the trans tunnel.
You had to shift under your right knee


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> No and not yet. It's on the short video I put up of it. The HP isn't listed and it's short a few details. If I had to choose between running it on a track or getting the hell out of town for the weekend I'd choose getting away every time - and honestly do.
> 
> Sally, a guesstimate is 10.20 on the right tires (9.80 - 10.20 is what the guys who built the motor said the numbers should produce). I'll let you know what it runs if it's ever put on a track.


I hear ya on that one...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> You want a weird shifter?
> 1952 MGTD with a small block and T10 Muncie. A short Vette shifter with a Moon Gas pedal on the middle of the trans tunnel.
> You had to shift under your right knee


I had to look that up. I've seen a few of these before but didn't know that's what they were or that they had a funny shifter set up. First thing I thought of from your description was something like those janky suicide shifters. Man, that's an accident just waiting to happen.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess those people did not beat the shit out of thier kids correctly


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James Downey said:


> I guess those people did not beat the shit out of thier kids correctly


My dad made an art form out of it! :lol::lol:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> My dad made an art form out of it! :lol::lol:


 
Yeah, my dad spanked me for swearing, fighting with my sister, that sort of thing....Never did stop doing that stuff. Just made sure dad was not around.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Yeah, my dad spanked me for swearing, fighting with my sister, that sort of thing....Never did stop doing that stuff. Just made sure dad was not around.


My dad was weird in that way, stuff he should have freaked out about he didn't other stuff that was really of no real significance would cause the kitchen table to go flying or whatever else was around him and that was just him getting started. Course, I gotta thank him for my less than attractive vocabulary that I learned from him. :-$

I remember my brother and I would make a bit of a game out of counting how many times he said the f word in a minute while talking to his friends. I think it was something like 15.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I had to look that up. I've seen a few of these before but didn't know that's what they were or that they had a funny shifter set up. First thing I thought of from your description was something like those janky suicide shifters. Man, that's an accident just waiting to happen.


You only had to put the gas pedal on the trans tunnel when you replaced the original 4 banger/4 spd with a small block V8 and 
T10. The beast was "street legal" but not exactly "street practical" ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Brian McQuain said:


> You gotta crash a plane to see the wolves.


That was the worst movie EVER. EVER.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> You only had to put the gas pedal on the trans tunnel when you replaced the original 4 banger/4 spd with a small block V8 and
> T10. The beast was "street legal" but not exactly "street practical" ;-)


Hmmmm, flash to the mind. Tubbed out beetle with NOS, maybe stretched to create a Roach. I think if I ever wrote children's books they'd turn out a little like some of those by Dr Seuss or Maurice Sendak (Where the Wild Things Are). That stuff seems to compartmentalize my imagination and at times quirky sense of humor relating to visual images.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> That was the worst movie EVER. EVER.



Ha ha, good thing I didn't misjudge it when I heard about this "great" story line the guys tried giving me earlier. What a stupid story line. Hey I know, we'll draw out all this bullshit interest that seems to be attached to everything Alaskan and start putting together movies up there. Er, what do we make it about? I know, we'll recreate that plane crash where people ate each other to stay alive and make it about them being hunted by wolves or whatever else they had going on.

Recently they were trying to do some sort of reality show on boxing wars with the local tattoo artists up here. Why on Gods earth someone thought that was a good idea I really don't know. Not surprisingly, that didn't seem to go anywhere.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha, good thing I didn't misjudge it when I heard about this "great" story line the guys tried giving me earlier. What a stupid story line. Hey I know, we'll draw out all this bullshit interest that seems to be attached to everything Alaskan and start putting together movies up there. Er, what do we make it about? I know, we'll recreate that plane crash where people ate each other to stay alive and make it about them being hunted by wolves or whatever else they had going on.
> 
> Recently they were trying to do some sort of reality show on boxing wars with the local tattoo artists up here. Why on Gods earth someone thought that was a good idea I really don't know. Not surprisingly, that didn't seem to go anywhere.


mud wrestling counter girls, piercers, groupies and artists mighta went a little better...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> mud wrestling counter girls, piercers, groupies and artists mighta went a little better...


Ya, I think so too. I've never mud wrestled, but I would if the opportunity came up to do it. That said, I am a decent arm wrestler and it does make for some pretty good office entertainment when I pair up with one of the guys to see if they can beat me. I'm thinking they're cheating a bit thought LOL.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ya, I think so too. I've never mud wrestled, but I would if the opportunity came up to do it. That said, I am a decent arm wrestler and it does make for some pretty good office entertainment when I pair up with one of the guys to see if they can beat me. I'm thinking they're cheating a bit thought LOL.


I armwrestled a 50+ yr old lady and lost about a year ago.

she came in with a huge box of arm wrestling awards to get refurbished from the 70's and 80's. tough are wrestler for sure...said she used to beat guys that were real armwrestlers....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I armwrestled a 50+ yr old lady and lost about a year ago.
> 
> she came in with a huge box of arm wrestling awards to get refurbished from the 70's and 80's. tough are wrestler for sure...said she used to beat guys that were real armwrestlers....


You WUSS!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole not sure i want to see you mud wrestling but if you take up jello wrestling pm me with link....i will suscribe yr channel.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I armwrestled a 50+ yr old lady and lost about a year ago.
> 
> she came in with a huge box of arm wrestling awards to get refurbished from the 70's and 80's. tough are wrestler for sure...said she used to beat guys that were real armwrestlers....



DANG Joby! Some things a guy just doesn't admit to. Kinda like me telling that I was 14 before I whipped my oldest sister in a fight. 
#-o 8-[ Did I just say that with my outloud voice? :lol:


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> That was the worst movie EVER. EVER.


Ya. Ever.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> DANG Joby! Some things a guy just doesn't admit to. Kinda like me telling that I was 14 before I whipped my oldest sister in a fight.
> #-o 8-[ Did I just say that with my outloud voice? :lol:


 
How embarrassing! Everyone point and laugh at the girly men!
I was blessed to grow up with older brothers, and they beat the snot out of me constantly...until about 15-16. The combination of testosterone, years of wrestling, jiu jitsu, muay thai kb and a chip on my shoulder did wonders for our relationships.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> How embarrassing! Everyone point and laugh at the girly men!
> I was blessed to grow up with older brothers, and they beat the snot out of me constantly...until about 15-16. The combination of testosterone, years of wrestling, jiu jitsu, muay thai kb and a chip on my shoulder did wonders for our relationships.



I was the oldest boy. Third of 7 kids. Way back when, I earned a black belt in Tae Kwon Do and a few years of kick boxing after that but I'm old now.
At just shy of 67, the skills and "chips" have fallen, just like my butt. The wife says I should carry two wallets just to make it look like I've got one. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I bet Joby never got spanked when he was a kid. He never got toughened up enough to beat a little old lady arm wrestling. At least he should have tripped her when she was walking away!!!#-o](*,)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I bet Joby never got spanked when he was a kid. He never got toughened up enough to beat a little old lady arm wrestling. At least he should have tripped her when she was walking away!!!#-o](*,)


And the giveaway clue to that is,,, you can tell how much he likes to argue and spin (and type). He certainly didn't get knocked into shape as a kid and now he's waaay too fat to be fit!! !


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Um, ok. I guess. 

Sometimes I wonder if people who are brutally honest get more satisfaction out of the brutality than out of the honesty.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> And the giveaway clue to that is,,, you can tell how much he likes to argue and spin (and type). He certainly didn't get knocked into shape as a kid and now he's waaay too fat to be fit!! !


That wasn't very friendly, Maggie.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Were you spanked as a child, Maggie?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe not as a child, but recently and the rumor is she liked it.
I mean REALLY like it ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maybe not as a child, but recently and the rumor is she liked it.
> I mean REALLY like it ;-)


Maybe she's being mean because she ain't getting any........Spanking that is.:razz:


----------

